# New Caad10 - 4



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got back from the bike shop, i just ordered a new CAAD10 - 4 in white, i originally wanted a black one but they had none in stock and estimated ship date was Dec. i don't think i could stand getting a bike in Dec. then having to sit and look at it for 3 months so i went with the white, 

I aslo traded the wheels for a set of the new White Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels 

This will be my first road bike i've had for 25 years, hopefully i chose wisely.

Rick


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

great choice, what was the final price for the bike? What about after the wheel upgrade?


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

Well i really didn't get any special deal, the bike, wheels, Shimano pedals and shoes + tax was 2300.00 a little over my 2000.00 budget but i wasn't figuring pedals and shoes.

Rick


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

That setup with the white wheels will look pimp!

Can't wait to see the actual pics...


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

Good call. I think the white is better in the CAAD10 4. If I got one today, that would be my pick. (I'm driving a 2010 CAAD9 4 now).

Enjoy!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Those are some sexy rims. Excellent choice!

Enjoy the ride and +1 on posting a pic once it's all together.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Great selection!
That white on white should look amazing.
So when are you supposed to take delivery of your new bike? (so we can see some pics)
Btw, I train on Ksyrium Equipe wheels, and can attest to their strength, durability, and speed.


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

It's suppose to ship tomorrow, from PA. i figure it should be hear by the middle of next week,
i just hope the wheels get here too


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

not to burst your bubble, but i haven't heard of anything more than just "its good" about mavicksyrium equipe wheels. The hubs are the weak link in the wheelset, but they're supposedly a strong rim. But at 1770g, they'd better be damn strong, they're certainly not light

did you have any other choices?


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

the new 2011 Mavics are suppose to be different, the new Equipe weight in at 1690 grams
so i took a chance on them


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> not to burst your bubble, but i haven't heard of anything more than just "its good" about mavicksyrium equipe wheels. The hubs are the weak link in the wheelset, but they're supposedly a strong rim. But at 1770g, they'd better be damn strong, they're certainly not light
> 
> did you have any other choices?



Geezus, leave his bubble alone....it's his first road bike in 25 years, I don't think he's out to claim any land speed or hill climb records.  Spending another $600-800 and dropping his wheel weight to 1500 grams isn't going to make him any faster.

Nice bike, Rick....the white rules! I think you will have a big grin when you ride that machine. Enjoy the ride :thumbsup: 

**


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Can't wait to see the actual pics...


Me too! 

Them white Kysriums should look great.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I think the only thing to get dirtier faster than white bar tape would be white rims.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Geezus, leave his bubble alone....it's his first road bike in 25 years, I don't think he's out to claim any land speed or hill climb records.  Spending another $600-800 and dropping his wheel weight to 1500 grams isn't going to make him any faster.
> 
> Nice bike, Rick....the white rules! I think you will have a big grin when you ride that machine. Enjoy the ride :thumbsup:
> 
> **


true, but doesn't he want the best for his money? or does being an uneducated consumer satisfy you?


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

nice looking choices....I was a little surprised by the white/blue scheme...I thought the prototype pictures we saw were white/black....I guess thats why it was a prototype


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

cyclust said:


> I think the only thing to get dirtier faster than white bar tape would be white rims.


Actually, not the case. I had white DT wheels. the mon whatever the heck it was called - and they didn't get dirty at all - no more than anything else, like a frame for example. The white bar tape, that stuff looks gross real quick.

BTW, add me to the list of those that think those wheels look pimp.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> true, but doesn't he want the best for his money? or does being an uneducated consumer satisfy you?



Maybe he just wanted white wheels? Now how many options are there? It doesn't necessarily have anything to do with being uneducated. Not everybody wants, needs, desires, or can afford the lightest wheels. As for ME....I don't need 'em, but I want 'em!  


To ronderman.....Fizik white bar tape stays white with MINIMAL cleaning.

**


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Maybe he just wanted white wheels? Now how many options are there? It doesn't necessarily have anything to do with being uneducated. Not everybody wants, needs, desires, or can afford the lightest wheels. As for ME....I don't need 'em, but I want 'em!
> 
> 
> To ronderman.....Fizik white bar tape stays white with MINIMAL cleaning.
> ...


maybe, i'm more of a function > form guy. things need to work superbly before they start to look good. and mavic hubs and their customer support is :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

skyliner1004 said:


> maybe, i'm more of a function > form guy. things need to work superbly before they start to look good. and mavic hubs and their customer support is :nono: :nono: :nono:



what issues with the mavic hubs are you referring to?

Pretty standard cartridge bearing hubs not unlike those on your S30's.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Haven't had any problem with my Mavic wheels. Have a set of Ksyrium Elites from 2008, with over 8,000 miles on them, and a set of 2010 Cosmic Carbon SLs. They are excellent wheels.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> maybe, i'm more of a function > form guy. things need to work superbly before they start to look good. and mavic hubs and their customer support is :nono: :nono: :nono:



Can you just leave the guy alone? He's excited about the bike, no need to pollute the thread with _your opinion_.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Great looking bike. Post the pics with the wheels on, when you can.

I have 2 sets of Mavic wheels (mtn and road bikes). No problem with either, thousands of miles on my mountain bike, 800 or so on my road.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride, looking forward to seeing the pics. I'm glad you went with sram


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

Thats going to look awesome...Nice One and a lovely treat after 25 years - and yes, you did choose wisely.

I've a set of Mavic Heliums (the original 'fragile' ones) 8 years on...still trying to break the damned things!!!  

Your wheel choice is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

BTW, I see there is now a women's CAAD10-4 for this year. There wasn't a women's CAAD9-4 offered last year. Not that my wife is unhappy with the 9-5 (105 drive train) that she got, but now the choice is there.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

White on White - Can't wait for the pics. 

Keep the bar tape black.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

ronderman said:


> Actually, not the case. I had white DT wheels. the mon whatever the heck it was called - and they didn't get dirty at all - no more than anything else, like a frame for example. The white bar tape, that stuff looks gross real quick.
> 
> BTW, add me to the list of those that think those wheels look pimp.


I think the whole bike looks pimp, and it also works really well as a complete package , wheels ,frame ,the lot.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> true, but doesn't he want the best for his money? or does being an uneducated consumer satisfy you?


He wasn't asking for advice though


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> He wasn't asking for advice though


its a forum


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice choice. Looking forward to seeing pics when you get it.
Enjoy the new ride


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Dude RickD, would you put up a pick already? I know you must have the bike by now. I'm a big CAAD fan. I must say, although I'd have a hard time recommending Mavic wheels (I just think you could do better) those Equipe's are going to look AMAZING on that frame! Get a pic up soon.


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

Delete


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

3 weeks and still no bike , and the thing was supose to be in stock 
I'm starting to get pissed


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

RickD said:


> 3 weeks and still no bike , and the thing was supose to be in stock
> I'm starting to get pissed


The shop should be able to give you a status. It will be in before you know it.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats a Fly looking bike.:thumbsup: 

Dont worry, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

I got a call from the shop today, they told me something came in that i need to look at,
so after work i stopped by and sittin in the rack was a black n white cadd10.

so since black was originally my first choice, it looks like my white on white bike is going to be a black on black,

the pictures of the black n white bike really doesn't do it justice in person it's probably one of the nicest finishes Ive seen, the white drops and lettering is really sharp.

another thing that doesn't show up in pictures is the shape and size of the tubes, the head tube and down tube is huge, the seat tube changes shape half way to the BB.

I'll get some good closeup pics when i get it home, should be by Wed. ( I hope )

Rick


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

RickD said:


> I'll get some good closeup pics when i get it home, should be by Wed. ( I hope )
> 
> Rick


Looking forward to seeing the pictures, especially the close-ups!


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

that shop sounds really really slow. They can't build up a new bike until next Wednesday? Especially since you've been waiting 3 weeks on an "in-stock" bike.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

Weav said:


> that shop sounds really really slow. They can't build up a new bike until next Wednesday?


Wow, I feel lucky. When I pulled the trigger on my CAAD9 4, my shop didn't have my size/color in stock, but the bigger 'sister' store uptown had one still in the box.

My LBS guy on the phone with main store, looking at me...

"The main store has one. (pause). You can go by and pick it up in, oh, <b>about an hour</b>".

Seriously. 

When I got their (only 5 miles away), I just said my name, they handed me my bike, and I rolled out the door.

My LBS rocks!


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

The bike was together when i got there, but the front derailleur was scewed up, so a new one had to be ordered.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

This shop keeps getting worse. Why couldn't they just pull a front derailleur from one of their other bikes, put it on and send you on your way. And no front derailleur parts in stock, that's a pretty basic part.


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok Finally had time to get some pics of the new ride, Ive been working ever since i picked up ive only had to put about 10 miles on it, but so far it rides great,

I tried to get pics of the tubing shapes but they don't show up well in the pictures


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

AvantDale said:


> Can you just leave the guy alone? He's excited about the bike, no need to pollute the thread with _your opinion_.


+1 for this statement. He just needs to leave this guy alone. Nice bike and do what you think is best for your riding style.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> +1 for this statement. He just needs to leave this guy alone. Nice bike and do what you think is best for your riding style.


Most of his posts are aggressive and negative... I think he needs to post less and ride more, might help to get the anger out.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Did a quick demo ride on a CAAD10 last weekend. Bike felt stiff and smooth at the same time. If it had a better set of wheels...it would have even more snap out of the saddle. :thumbsup:


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool bike! I personally like it better than the white on white...


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

i like how they did the "10" on the forks and stays,nice ride,enjoy!


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome looking bike dude! I'd love to hop on one of those and see how it rides.


----------

